
Why Is No One Talking About LENR Cold Fusion? - Parbeyjr
https://edgylabs.com/2017/03/29/lenr-cold-fusion/
======
Qmavam
I've been following LENR since late 2011, have had a google alert since then.
I have follwed it for so long without any big break through that I have about
given up. There are some big companies that have got involved, makes me think
there is something to it but, I have ben thinking that for 6 years!

------
eip
As long as the petro dollar slavery system controls the world no new energy
technologies will be allowed. Anyone attempting to bring new technology to
market is given a choice. Silver or lead.

